# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Some variations on the Sorensen Sprite Two-Point

## Steve Sorensen

I just finished up an "Emerald Burst" Sprite Two-Point and realized that this mandolin has given me so many chances to play with finishing and to build for different types of players.

----------

40bpm, 

darylcrisp, 

David Houchens, 

dusty miller, 

Frank Farley, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Jan Viljoen, 

Jerusalem Ridge, 

Jim Nollman, 

John Eischen, 

John Soper, 

Michael Bridges, 

pheffernan, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Steve Sorensen

And a few more -

----------

dang, 

darylcrisp, 

David Houchens, 

dusty miller, 

Frank Farley, 

hank, 

Jan Viljoen, 

Mark Wilson, 

Michael Bridges, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## juneman

BEAUTIFUL,COOL AND UNIQUE  AS ALWAYS!!!


Walter  JUNE mandolins and guitars

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's the new "Sprite-B" that I've been working on with Randy Jones (from Lonesome River Band).  

 

Our target was to build a woody powerful bluegrass machine.  To that end, we decided to go with a really tightly grained one-piece Sitka spruce top (that I had been baking in the Wedgewood stove), a really hard back, neck and side set of Sugar maple, and some tweaks to the body depth, tone bars, truss rod.

Randy also prefers the heavy cast anchor of an Allen tailpiece.  We tried the Golden Age tuners . . . still a little stiff and herky-jerky feeling.

I'm looking forward to hearing what Randy does with this new kid . . . and building a few more to these specs!

Steve

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Finally, here is my Sprite #007 -- the one that got this ship sailing and that I get to play every day!



 

 

They say you're not to pick favorites among your children . . . but I can't help it with this hard-working little treblemaker!  

If you have stopped by the Sorensen booth at IBMA or at a festival or jam, you've probably gotten to pick on this one.  Man, I've gotten to enjoy hearing some fine players work this sweet baby!

I've had some fairly heady offers to take her off my hands, but 007 stays with me.

Steve

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Mandoborg

Taking nothing away from the traditional F-5, but your absolutely right. When you move away from that design, you meet a entirely different group of people that are really into trying new things. There are actually folks out there that are not totally bound by a near 100 year old tradition and that makes room for all of us and allows advancement of the instrument to take place. Beautiful work Steve...

Jim

----------

j. condino

----------


## Michael Bridges

One of my absolute favorite designs going, and I really love some of the fresh new twists you're trying!  Great work, Steve, The Sprite is a winner in any guise!

----------


## John Eischen

*Love my Sprite! Quick iPad shot:*

*Shots from a pro (Steve):*

_It changes with the light, it's actually not as red as it appears in my shot, or as dark as it appears in Steve. It's kind of a Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde-glue. 
It actually looks more like the Sprite that was reviewed by Ted Eschliman on JazzMando.com. The aesthetics grabbed my attention, the review lit the flame. It wasn't long before I made the call. 
Thanks Ted.
Thanks Steve.
The article:http://jazzmando.com/sorensen_sprite_mandolin.shtml#_

----------

Skip Kelley, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## dusty miller

Congratulations John! Beautiful mandolin, you're going to have a lot of fun with that.
 All works of art, very nice.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## shortsighted_stevie_b

To me, Steve combines two things in a perfect way:
the continuation of useful traditions and a nose for fresh new ideas and shapes.

The Sprite is an excellent example for this.
But: you shouldn't only look...you'll have to play and feel it.

The old question, what instrument would you take along as a castaway
to the "famous lonely island" can now easily be answered...;-)

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## shortsighted_stevie_b

Hmmmhhh...the blue one...would probably match the x-mas decoration...should I talk to my wife???  :Cool:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Sid Simpson

And then there are those slightly untraditionals, like my Mermaid Sprite. You must answer when the siren calls. Thank you, Steve, for the joy this lady has provided.
Destined for a life on the sea!

----------

Skip Kelley, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is one fine mandolin design! I love it!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Mark Christensen

Steve, I'm really interested in your Sprite B, did it meet your expectations? Please provide a sound clip when you get a chance. Beautiful mandolin, thanks!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## shortsighted_stevie_b

"You must answer when the siren calls."


That's what it's all about!
And no earplugs will save you...;-)

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

> Steve, I'm really interested in your Sprite B, did it meet your expectations? Please provide a sound clip when you get a chance. Beautiful mandolin, thanks!


Mark,

Hopefully Randy will have some sound/video here in the next little while.  I was really pleased with the balance of woody "woof" and screaming trebles the SpriteB had from the first second it had strings.  

At IBMA, we A/B-ed it with Don Julin's two 1980s Nuggets . . . the tone, balance across the strings, and focus was very similar, but Don's Nuggets definitely had more complexity and power.  Since the SpriteB was only three days old (including a travel day from CA to NC), I was dang pleased with the comparison.

Steve

----------


## Mark Christensen

Thanks for the reply Steve, looking forward to the video. There's something about your Sprite two point that really does it for me and creating a powerful Bluegrass version is right up my alley. It would be at the top of my list for my next acquisition.

----------


## UoftheBlues

The Sorensen Sprite.  Man what a cool design and wonderful to play.  The balance of the mandolin is great and they have a wonderful feel.  I always enjoy the woody tone and old time ring. Full crisp bass, strong mids and clear trebles the rings all over the fretboard.  Here is a couple of pictures of mine.

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here is a bit of up-close time with Randy Jones and the Sprite "B".  I've been working with Randy for the past several months tweaking top graduations and tonebars to get the tone and response curve that fits his style.

Here's his first intro video -- 




And here is some straight up picking -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Yikes!  I just realized we were missing pics of one of the earliest super-custom Sprites -- Ted Eshliman's "JM" Blueburst -- 

  

  

Steve

----------

Pete Jenner, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Pete Jenner

Love the blue Steve.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sprite-B with Randy Jones and LRB.

  

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## terzinator

Still, to my eye, the coolest model out there.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I just can't get enough of watching Randy Jones pick on these things.  Here's a little bit from last spring --




Dang, I wish I could work 'em like that!
Steve

----------

Grommet, 

hank, 

John Eischen, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## terzinator

It sounds unbelievable, but listening to it brings me to the realization that there aren't enough hours left in my life to be able to make anything sound as good as that five-minute stretch.

At least I might get a chance to play with some nice toys!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Fun to see Randy Jones and Lonesome River Band with his Sprite B in action at Huck Finn Jubilee this weekend.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Good break at about 1:00 which gives a real feel for the Sprite B in the mix with LRB --




Steve

----------

Barry Wilson

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A nice bit of Sprite action from Liam Purcell -- 




Steve

----------

John Eischen

----------


## tkdboyd

> A nice bit of Sprite action from Liam Purcell -- 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Great sounding mandolin. 

I am really impressed with the young man's playing. I always finding myself wanting to shred on that tune, but yet this young man is very reserved in he seems to emphasize phrasing rather than flashy licks. Very cool.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Lovely! Your two-point really sings under extremely tough circumstances.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I just love that the Sprite Two-Point design seems to open up players to thinking outside the "Cremona Brown" box --



Steve

----------

j. condino, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## terzinator

Love seeing mine up there in the collage. Orange you all jealous?

----------

Jerusalem Ridge, 

Teak

----------


## Grommet

Not too jealous, but I'm glad this one went to you Chris. Your wife is really a gem. I played one at TMS around Oct. 2014 (possibly the same one you tried in 2015?). It was really a wonderful mandolin. For my tonal, styling, and playability preferences, it was the best in the store that day. But...when I played the Pava I knew that it would be the one that came home with me that day. I do love those two pointers though!

Scott

----------


## Al Trujillo

Sure do love the looks of two-points.  Looks like another one for my 'dream' list of instruments!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a few shots of the first Sprite Two-Point 10-string mandola --

 

 

  

 

This instrument was commissioned by the wonderful Ashland, Oregon player and teacher, Boris Cummings, just before his tragic passing from cancer.

Steve

----------

DataNick, 

John Eischen, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

That is a beautiful instrument, Steve! I love the coloring; it is perfect! That is a sad story of the one that commissioned it.

----------


## Teak

> Love seeing mine up there in the collage. Orange you all jealous?


Yup, absolutely _green_ with envy, and _blue_ because I can't afford one at *this* time.   :Crying:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a bit of Bach from Matthew Pustina (Hot Dish) up in Anchorage, AK on his Sprite Two-Point mandola --




And a few shots of the instrument --

  

  


Steve

----------

bernabe, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a bit of video of Chris Cerna (*Bluegrass Republic*) picking on the "Junkyard Dog" Sprite Two-Point that I built last year using an old reclaimed curly Redwood beam cutoff from Bruce Harvey and a piece of spalted curly Maple from an old barn board that another wood seller gave me for free so that he wouldn't have to haul it home.  




The combination of these two woods was a "soft on soft" experiment which I thought would be fun.  

Since the mandolin was meant to be an experiment, I've continued to tweak it for improved tone and power.  To this end, I recently replaced the carbon fiber fixed truss rod in the neck with a two-way adjustable rod, added a bit of a shim to increase neck angle, and swapped out the Schaller tuners for new Rubners.

Chris had played the mandolin before I made these changes . . . and I wanted to see if he noticed any differences.  He did.

Video/Sound is from a Nikon CoolPix camera.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

New website page for the Sprite Two-Point -- HERE

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This Sprite Two-Point has flown it's way over to TAMCO in Brighton, UK -- 

 

 

I'm excited to see where it flies next!

Steve

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## trevor

You beat me to it Steve. It is amazing. I don't think it will be here long.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

HERE is Trevor's page, and here another of my parting shots -- 



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris Cerna -

https://www.facebook.com/lizette4rl/...3164220564470/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

_Itzbin Reel_ with *Cane Mill Road*'s Liam Purcell and Eliot Smith --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some more fine picking from Liam and Eliot --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A new tune from Chip Bach --




Steve

----------


## John Soper

I've loved the look of the Sprite since I first found your website, and love the tone on mine.  Wish I could afford a "Flight" of Sorensens!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks, John!  I sure love building them!

----------


## Lucas

I love mine too!  I am the lucky recipient of Steve's latest Sprite. It brings me joy every time I pick it up.  It was a bit of a stretch to come up with the funds to buy it but I have absolutely no regrets.

Thank you Steve!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

So glad you nabbed that Sprite, Luke!  Someday I'll get to keep one for myself again!

Here's another gem from Chris and Celeste Cerna with the ol' Sprite Two-Point prototype #007 --




Steve

----------

Lucas, 

pops1, 

Skip Kelley, 

tmsweeney

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Working on several new Sprite 2X Two-Points, including this sweet baby with an Englemann Spruce top and one-piece Curly Claro Walnut back and sides with Curly Maple 3D binding --

  

 

Challenging to say the least.

Steve

----------

GarY Nava, 

Lucas, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Nice work Steve! That maple binding really compliments the walnut. That is still my favorite style of mandolin!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## CES

“You’re killing me, Smalls!”

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thought this Sprite story needed some Kevlar and Carbon reinforcements --

 

 



More to come soon.

Steve

----------

